# I bought Final Fantasy 12 today.



## Average Joey (Nov 2, 2006)

Originally,I was not going to buy it yet but after reading the reviews I knew I had to.This was a birthday gift from my wife.I have to wait until tonight to play it though.Anybody else going to buy it or have bought it?Adam?Nathan?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2006)

I've played 90 minutes of it so far. I hear it's great, but it start off very, very slowly. I've read it can take 3-4 hours before it starts getting good.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 2, 2006)

I read the same exact thing,but hey,I in many ways love the slow starting story.A good story establishes characters and places first.It`s the same with movies and or books.At least that is my opinion.You don`t know how many times I have watched a movie and it speeds along so fast you have know idea what the story is and why should you care about the characters.Final Fantasy 10 was the same way and by the time the ending came you cared about what happens.Which I don`t want to spoil but only say that it had an extremely sad ending.If you haven`t played that one I strongly recommend it.Just don`t spoil yourself with finding out what happens in the end.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2006)

I played some of FFX and didn't like it.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 2, 2006)

I command you to play it again!

I had another friend who thought the same and I talked him into keep playing and he did and he ended up ranking it in his top 5 favorite games of all time!

Seriously,you need to check it out again.It gets better and better as you play.How far did you play it through anyway?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2006)

About half way. I found it boring and I didn't like the characters at all. I loved XII and IX but other than that...blah. I HATED VIII with a passion.

I am hoping I like this one!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2006)

Joe

Have you seen the newest trailer for the next Zelda game for the new Nintendo Wii releasing late this month?

Wow!

[video=youtube;KqUqxVKd5q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqUqxVKd5q0[/video]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 2, 2006)

Man I saw FF12 at fred meyer and was temtped to get it. I didnt. But now I may. Is worth it to get 10 or 12 first. 13 looks awsome!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 3, 2006)

Final Fantasy always have seperate stories. You never have to play one to understand the next one.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah,Adam is right.You could pick up any of them and it would spoil nothing of the others.Thay all have 100 percent different storylines.I think I would pick up FF7 and 10 first to give you a feel of what an RPG feels like.I am surprised with 12 though.It has a different type of battle system that for us who are used to normal RPGs take some getting used to.

Yeah Adam,I know of the new Zelda game.I am trying to avoid it though.I don`t want to be tempted to buy a Wii yet.I have a wife and kid I don`t want to leave behind. I am already having a hard to play FF12 right now.I have to wait for the wife and kid to sleep.That was the rule my wife put down.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 3, 2006)

I am kind of surprised that there are not more FF fans on this board.There are intelligent people on here and it is an intelligent game.


----------



## tellville (Nov 3, 2006)

I love Final Fantasy. I am awaiting Final Fantasy III for the DS. I played the original nintendo version (not the FF6j which became FF3 for the SNES here, but FFIII for the Nintendo), and of course it was an illegal rom translated into English. I now feel obligated to buy the new DS version coming out!

I've played FFI about a gazillion times and have passed it about a gazillion times. I think it is still my favourite. 

I played FFII as an illegal ROM and passed it as well as on the PlayStation on Final Fantasy Origins and on my Gameboy Advance on the FF 1 & 2 cart. 

I only played FFIIIj once, it was on an emulator, and it was by far the hardest Final Fantasy I've ever played. And it wasn't a translation issue, the game was just incredibly hard. Hard monsters, had a tough time figuring things out, dungeons were insanely hard, the final boss was nearly invincible [kind of like the "Ultima" monsters [or whatever they were called, I forget, that was long ago) in FFVII] 

I played FFIVj (FFII for the SNES here) and passed it on the SNES. I am playing it on my gameboy right now. 

FFVj I only ever played on emulator. I never beat it. Things always came up and I wasn't finding it interesting enough. I want to go back to it again.

FFVI (FFIII on the SNES) I loved and played and beat it several times. It was one game where I bassically made all my characters invincible. I also made Imp warriors which was fun (finding all the Imp equipment, turning my characters into imps, and basically whopping some serious butt). 

FFVII I didn't want to play for a while because when the PS1 first came out I thought the graphics were extremely ugly compared to the SNES and Sega Genesis. However, I finally caved in and bought the PC version whose graphics were upgraded a bit. I ended up loving the game. Quite dark and engaging story line. I still think the materia system is the best system Square has ever thought of. I use to think Espers were, but materia, now that I reflect, was much better. I love how you leveled up the materia and could switich it around with different characters. And you could create even more powerful characters with materia then you could with FFVI.

I never really played FFVIII. All the negative reviews put me off it. I own it, I just have never gone beyond the first section of the game. Something I wouldn't mind going back too.

FFIX I thought started amazing. I loved it. The game kept getting better. But then, around the end, the game got all stupid. I don't even remember how the game ended! It was all very weird and Japanese. I also thought it was a good step in the right direction with bringing the fantasy back into Final Fantasy. 

FFX I still have not beat. I am very close to the end, I just haven't gone that extra mile. It has been so long now, I think I will have to start the game over again to become attached to the characters again. That will be the second time starting over again because I walked away from this particular game too long.

FFX-2 I never played because I never finished FFX. It looks like a total Fem game though  

FFXI I stayed away from like the plague. I hate online games. They are a curse and endless void of wasted, life sucking time! Plus, you usually have to keep paying for the game you already payed for! (I appreciated Battlenet for being free for Warcraft II and Starcraft. I must also admit I played Command and Couqer Generals online for a while, but I view these battle games differnt then the MMORPGS like FF, Everquest, Guild Wars, etc.). 

I want to play FFXII, but I will have to wait a bit for 1) It to come down in price 2) For me to finish FFIII on the DS 3) I want to finish FFX and Dragon Quest VIII first.

Has anbody here played the Dragon Warrior/Quest games? I love those as well. It's made by Enix who is now in partnership with Sqare, and actually DQ games are much bigger in Japan then FF games. . DQ VIII is quite good, but I find the religion of the DQVIII world exactly parallel to Roman Catholicism with the one change up of God now being a Goddess (which bugs me greatly). Then again looking at the Mary devotion in RC maybe it's not a change up. 

Which brings up another question for me. What do you guys think of the religious aspects put in these games?


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 4, 2006)

tellville said:


> I love Final Fantasy. I am awaiting Final Fantasy III for the DS. I played the original nintendo version (not the FF6j which became FF3 for the SNES here, but FFIII for the Nintendo), and of course it was an illegal rom translated into English. I now feel obligated to buy the new DS version coming out!
> 
> I've played FFI about a gazillion times and have passed it about a gazillion times. I think it is still my favourite.
> 
> ...



DUDE!I am a late Final Fantasy bloomer.I didn`t start playing it until around 2000.I started with Chrono Trigger(which may be the best game ever made) and became intrigued by RPGs after that.I played FF VI afterwards and thought it was great(although not as good as CT but still great).I don`t care what others say Chrono Cross was a great game.One of the best.It falters in the end though.Then I picked up FFIX and absolutely loved it!It had the second best ending of the series in my opinion(and I think the only one with a happy ending).The best ending belonging to FFX(Which you must finish by the way).Tellville,you are right near the end it gets weird and not that great,but the ending is really good because of the love story.After FFIX I decided to buy VII and thought it was the best game ever made.Aeris and Sephiroth anyone?I still in many ways think it is the best but (although many would disagree) think X is better.Graphics aren`t everything but you take a great RPG and give it better graphics and voice acting it improves it so much.The only way I will buy a PS3 in the next couple of years is if they remade(and I do mean completely remade with the same quality as X and XII) FFVII.

I am about three hours through FF XII.Three hours for me means one hour for everybody else.Going for those level ups take time.Adam is right it does start extremely slow.The new gameplay takes some getting used to.No more random battles.It is a cross between Chrono Trigger and some sort of online RPG.The voice acting and cutscenes are the best of any game I have ever played.Very cinematic.I mean they have really gone all out to hire some good actors to voice the characters.It shows how seriously videogames are treated today as far as quality goes.*cough*Resident Evil PS1*cough*

Here`s the opening movie for those who are interested.

[video=youtube;sw7J4-f7YF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw7J4-f7YF4[/video]


----------



## cultureshock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Secret of Mana*

Any of you guys ever play Secret of Mana? A few years ago, a couple of housemates and I bought an SNES with multitap just to play this game three players. It's very fun! Multiplayer RPG is a good idea that should be done more often.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 5, 2006)

I never played it for very long but it seems to be a very good game.


----------



## Philip A (Nov 5, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> I am kind of surprised that there are not more FF fans on this board.There are intelligent people on here and it is an intelligent game.



I'm not usually up to speed on the latest and greatest (and neither is my computer, for that matter); I'm still doing the Half-Life 2 thing, plus associated mods, etc. But then again, I'm not the most intelligent one on the board


----------



## tellville (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Bryan,

I played Secret of Mana. I am bassically an RPG junkie


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I got FFX tonight and its my night off to have fun!!! I would have gotten FF12 but 50 is alot of cash. 

Im looking forward to oblivion for the ps3 down the road, and ff13. 

So how good is DQ8?

Blade


----------



## Augusta (Nov 8, 2006)

Oblivion is awesome Nathan. You will love it. It is soooo beautiful too.


----------



## tellville (Nov 8, 2006)

Dragon Quest VIII is awesome. It harkens back to the day of old RPG's where you had to actually work to pass the game. The overworld is massive. You have to be very aware of where you go and what your supplies are like or you could lose your party. The soundtrack is (to me) absolutely amazing. Music hasn't been this good in video games since FFVI. Also, it is a full symphonic orchestra. The graphics are old school. If you have played any of the old Dragon Warrior/Quest games, the graphics are basically upgraded versions of all the old monsters and characters. I am having a lot of fun playing it, more then I did with FFX. The story of DQVIII also harkens back to old school days. The only downside to the game is that the religion in the game is focused on one goddess and "The Church" looks awfully similar to the RCC. 

Oblivion? Are we talking about the Elder-Scroll game? The sequel to Morrowind?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes on the oblivion. 

I just started ffx and am not sure what to think yet. Its not grabbing me yet, though the cg is impressive.


----------



## tellville (Nov 8, 2006)

Could you elaborate on the awesomeness of Oblivion? I'm curious about the game. 

FFX story is quite intriuging. Even though I haven't finished it yet I am dying to know how the story ends. After I am done Dragon Quest VIII I will finish Final Fantasy X. Then I can move onto Final Fantasy XII! And by then it should be a little cheaper


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2006)

Ive just heard that oblivion is really good. Looks good too.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 8, 2006)

I am nine hours into FF12 now.Maaaaan it started sooo sloooow but finally it is picking up quite nicely.

That`s cool Nathan that you got FF10.You will definately be drawn in to the story and characters.It has a lot of twists and turns.Especially towards the end.

I have yet to pick up a DQ game.After reading these posts I may have to consider it in the future.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 8, 2006)

tellville said:


> Could you elaborate on the awesomeness of Oblivion? I'm curious about the game.
> 
> FFX story is quite intriuging. Even though I haven't finished it yet I am dying to know how the story ends. After I am done Dragon Quest VIII I will finish Final Fantasy X. Then I can move onto Final Fantasy XII! And by then it should be a little cheaper




To start with the environments are breathtaking. It is very lush. I really like the gameplay improvements. If you played the other Elder Scrolls games then you will know what I am talking about. You can hotkey 8 items which can be spells, torches, weapons, rings, etc. You don't have to go to a menu just before casting a spell, you can cast then switch your hotkey and cast another different spell real time. You can wear up to 2 power rings and one amulet. 

The lock picking is different, it's a mini game and you can master it. The persuasion of characters is also like a mini-game which you can master also. It is harder to get rich quick you HAVE to prove yourself and do quests to build up your attributes. One cool thing is that where ever you go the people you have to fight will be your level. This is cool because you cannot just attain Superman status and bowl over everybody, if you are Superman your enemies are Supermen too. 

The characters are endless because you can change the face to whatever you want. You can try to make them look like you. I spent at least an hour messing with my character's face. Every feature is tweakable: nose, nostrils, chin, forehead, cheekbones, eyes, you name it. 

The various mansions that you can buy throughout Cyrodil are very expensive but there is one neat mansion that you get at a bargain in a quest. If you finish closing a gate to Oblivion you will end up with a sigil stone with attributes that you can use to enchant a ring or a weapon with. You don't have to have anything special or any special magical attributes to do this. 

There is so much to tell. Here is a good review article that goes into more detail without spoilers.

http://reviews.teamxbox.com/xbox-360/1142/The-Elder-Scrolls-IV-Oblivion/p1/


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 1, 2006)

Having just beaten the game,I will now give a short review.


I am very disappointed in the game as a whole.The story is the weakest of any of the games.I did not care at all for practically anybody in the game.Which is a polar opposite from FF10.The ending of FF12 was awful as well.Even my wife replied at the ending,"That`s it?"The music also wasn`t very good.Which In my humble opinion is very important in a Final Fantasy game.Like a movie it sets the mood for the game.

Now,the good stuff.I looooooove the gameplay.I wasn`t sure if I liked the new battle system at first but it really grew on me to the point of liking it better than the "random battle/strategy" system of the past.The gameplay really saved this game.

As far as a game in itself I give it a solid 8 out of 10.The gameplay saved it.The story and music left it flawed.For a RPG on it`s own I give it a 7.For a Final Fantasy game I give it a 5.The whole time I played it I couldn`t help but want to play FF10 or FF7.But,I kept telling myself it would get better.Sadly,I was wrong.

If you haven`t played a FF or Role Playing Game before I would reccomend it.But,unless your a hardcore FF fan,I would reccomend not picking it up,unless you have nothing to do for 50+ hours.

*SIGH*


----------

